# PRR 2-8-0 bash finished



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I finally finished my Penssy 2-8-0 bash. A few months back I got in touch with Rex who has done several of these Mikado to connie conversions and he was most helpful with some guidelines. This is a great buse for a Lionel Atlantic. Using an Aristo Mikado drivetrain gives it great power. It sure made a great engine for my collection. Hope you enjoy the pics. All it needs is a little weathering.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great but larger pictures please! You can make them up to 640 pixels wide. 

-Brian


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

having a bit of trouble resizing try thisconfused one


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Belpaire firebox and all. Even the tender looks Pennsy. Excellent job! An H-8 or close to it?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice. Some "builders photo" shots from the side would be welcome here. (not-so-subtle hint) 

Later, 

K


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

That is a very nice bash. One of these days I’ll have to lay my hands on one of those Atlantic shells. 
Joel


----------

